# EL wertet Variablen nicht aus



## Raumsonde (4. Jun 2009)

Webcontainer ist Tomcat. Die Seite rufe ich über http://localhost:8080/test/test.jsp auf.
Inhalt von test.jsp:

```
<html>
<body>

<% int three = 3; %>
${three}
<BR>
<% request.setAttribute("four","4"); %>
${four}

</body>
</html>
```
Ausgabe:

${three}
${four}

Da EL keine Variablen aus Scriptlets auswertet, ist mir die Ausgabe von ${three} klar.
Aber warum wird ${four} statt 4 ausgegeben?


----------



## nocturn (5. Jun 2009)

Also wenn ich auf parameter zugreifen will schreibe ich 
	
	
	
	





```
<%=three %>
```


Ich wuste nicht das er mit ${} auf die request-attribute/variablen zugreifen kann.
ich verwende ${} um informationen aus der Session/Request/Application-Bean zu laden.

bsp:

```
public class car{
  int age;
  public int getAge{return age;}
  public void setAge(int age){this.age=age;}
}
```
und in der darstellung:

```
<html><body>${carbean.age}</body></html>
```


----------



## Raumsonde (5. Jun 2009)

nocturn hat gesagt.:


> Ich wuste nicht das er mit ${} auf die request-attribute/variablen zugreifen kann.



Ja, das geht.

Ich mußte in test.jsp isELIgnored auf false setzen:

```
<%@ page isELIgnored="false" %>
```
bzw. direkt in der web.xml:

```
<jsp-config>
<jsp-property-group>
<url-pattern>*.jsp</url-pattern>
<el-ignored>false</el-ignored>
</jsp-property-group>
</jsp-config>
```

Dann funktioniert mein Beispiel, wie ich es mir gedacht habe.

Nun habe ich noch folgendes gelesen:
EL expressions will be ignored by default in JSP 1.2 applications. When upgrading a web application to JSP 2.0, EL expressions WILL BE INTERPRETED by default. (Write JSP code that uses the directives: (a) 'page' (with attributes 'import', 'session', 'contentType', and 'isELIgnored'), (b) 'include', and (c) 'taglib'.).

Kann ich irgendwie selbst einstellen, welche JSP-Version benutzt werden soll?
Meine web.xml beginnt mit:


```
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee"

            xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"

            xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee

            http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd"

            version="2.4">
```

Habe ich dadurch JSP 1.2 eingestellt und EL wird deshalb ignoriert?
Und wenn ja, wie muß ich xmlns="..." abändern, damit automatisch JSP 2.0 verwendet wird
und EL expressions automatisch ausgewertet werden?


----------

